# Tapatalk Not Linking



## castironchef (Sep 17, 2012)

I can no longer access this forum through Tapatalk.  (It still works fine for other forums.)

Is there a problem on the forum side?


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2012)

I just tested Tapatalk and I got in okay


----------



## castironchef (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks. 

I deleted this forum from my Tapatalk and added it back. 

Now it works. 

Mysteries of the computer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 1, 2012)

It finally crashed on me. iphone4.

open tapatalk. main screen. settings. advanced. reset. clear cache.

Works perfect.

Got some chuck in the smoke now, followed by ABT stuffed boneless,skinless thighs, wrapped in bacon with a side of brined breasts on the hasty bake for the kids. Qview to follow in a more appropriate thread...


----------



## jayace (Jan 16, 2016)

Had this problem too on my iPad, clearing the cache as per the above method solved it. Thanks.


----------

